# Colbert and Tolkien



## Elbereth (Aug 5, 2016)

The media likes to play up the fact that Steven Colbert is "the biggest Tolkien fan" 
What do you think?

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1309207909097014&id=186048831412933

While I appreciate his knowledge, I am still not convinced that he is the biggest Tolkien fan. I'm sure several of the Ringers here could out Tolkien him any day.


----------



## Elberlight (Aug 6, 2016)

He's "the biggest" Tolkien fan meaning he's the most famous. But of course there's Christopher Lee.


----------



## Azrubêl (Mar 4, 2017)

I've been a fan of Colbert for a long time, and I've enjoyed watching clips of him on Youtube talking about Tolkien. He really seems to know his stuff! By all accounts, he seems to be one of the "biggest", whatever that means exactly.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 4, 2017)

He may not be the "biggest", but he certainly knows his stuff.


----------



## EpicnessandCo (Apr 11, 2017)

He knows a lot and his pronunciation of the names is impressive. He is probably the biggest fan among celebrities. Famous people probably don't even have enough time to read so many novels so many times. He is an exception because he did it in high school, while other celebrities were probably already into dancing, acting, singing or playing sports.


----------

